
Ask HN: Career choice: Boutique consultancy or Big 5 - dev_throw
Hi all,<p>Context: Around 6 months of high intensity (deadline oriented) work at a up and coming consultancy, but haven&#x27;t learnt a lot technically. A lot of time spent working on technical debt in a bloated frontend framework. Also, salary is on the low side (&lt;$80k) for SF. [Edit: really low salary, but there&#x27;s promises of frequent promotions and raises: ~$8-10k p.a.)<p>Should I look to move to one of the Big 5? Are the learning opportunities there any better, or is it more of the same work?<p>I am capable of putting hard work, and have the energy to learn new technologies outside my work. Alternatively, is a high potential startup a better choice, since I am young-ish (26)?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
That salary is well below "on the low side for SF".

~~~
dev_throw
To clarify, I am a new grad dev, and while that is well below the average,
there are promises by the company about fast and frequent salary increases.

